# some beauty shoots, enjoy :-)



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

wow they are the best pants ive ever seen!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nice car !!!


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice Car & Nice girl


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Them seats will need a thorough wipe down to detox them of sweat and other misc items..!


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

"Get the F**K off my bonnet"


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

If Carlsberg did Traffic Wardens....


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Will someone please tell her to get her heel off the bloody door seal before she causes an unwanted wind noise :nervous:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

:bowdown1: :thumbsup:


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

If only it was Titanium Grey.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I dress like that every saturday to wash my car......


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

I think her backside is prettier than the car with that wing on the back.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

WOW is about all i can muster...............


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If your missus looked like that at least people wouldn't notice you'd got the crappy silver wheels instead of the smoke grey!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

What a beauty!!
What kind of car is this? It is impossible to focus


Terje.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic ! !
Was there a car in those pictures ?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Godders said:


> I think her backside is prettier than the car with that wing on the back.


I thinks hers backsides prettier than the car wing or not

or

What wing ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Cheeky....


----------

